# Quick question about the GQ18De



## rare (Sep 30, 2004)

so i have a 2004 sentra 1.8s QG18DE

and the motor blew..

so the 2000 GQ18DE should fit right in right? or no?
I noticed the engine valve cover is different.

should it fit right in and plug and play?


----------



## Sleeper14 (Nov 24, 2005)

the sr would be a better drop in seeing the b15's came with that as an option
how the motor blew?
gq, u sure thats an engine and not a fashion magazine, lol
what chassis did that engine come from?


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

I agree with Sleeper, see if you can find an SR20 motor to swap in. Although, if I'm not mistaken, all of the QG's are the same. well, except for the GQ motor... lol.


----------

